# Sale!



## Steerpike (Jul 28, 2012)

I just received word that _Pseudopod_ is buying my short story, _That Ol' Dagon Dark._ I'm happy about it


----------



## Ankari (Jul 28, 2012)

Congratulations Steer!


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, amazing, well done.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice Steerpike!

Well done. It's great to hear of this success.

Who turns it into audio?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate it.

@T.Allen.Smith - I don't know exactly who does the Podcast production. The people over at Pseudopod take care of all of that. I'm interested to see how it comes out!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 28, 2012)

Keep us updated. I'd like to check it out once it goes live.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Great news, Steerpike!
It's an interesting experience having someone read your story to you


----------



## Ireth (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 28, 2012)

Great, Steerpike!  _Pseudopod_ is one of the markets I just found recently.  They seem really cool.  Congrats!  Let us know when it's available.


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 28, 2012)

hey that rocks! congratulations!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I'll definitely let you know when the podcast is live.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 28, 2012)

Woo, congrats! That's definitely a story worth buying.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 28, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Woo, congrats! That's definitely a story worth buying.



Thank you, Benjamin. Might I add, that the original version was rejected by the first market I sent it to. I revised the ending after your critique of the story, and now Pseudopod has accepted it. So props to you for the great critique


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice  Well done


----------



## Ghost (Jul 29, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'm happy about it



You'd be weird if you weren't!



Congrats, Steerpike :goodjob:


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wohoooo! Congratz to the cat!!! 

x


----------



## Lorna (Jul 30, 2012)

That's awesome 

I just had a look at the Podcast forum. I didn't even know it existed!


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats on the hard work paying off.


----------

